
Family domain name extension choices - stirfrykitty
My wife has expressed an interest in getting a family domain name that I would manage for us and and the children. Everyone would get fn@domain name.<p>What would HN say is the better choice:<p>fn@surnamefamily.org<p>or<p>firstname@surname.family<p>I&#x27;m not sure which would be better. I also wonder how viable anything not com&#x2F;net&#x2F;org really is.
======
gshdg
The latter will still get rejected by a lot of software with crappy regex
validation, fwiw.

~~~
stirfrykitty
Good to know; thank you.

------
Artemix
The latter may lead to some registrar problem, and the former would be fine,
but I'd recommend the format following `fn@surname.countrycode` or
`fn@surnamefamily.countrycode` (or even with a `-` in-between `surname` and
`family`).

